# Can't upgrade some 4.7.4 KDE ports



## Hutchy (Feb 2, 2012)

I've tried different ways and different install and upgrade tools to upgrade some of these KDE ports but nothing works and I can not work out this error. I hope there is enough of this error posted for someone to help.

Thanks anyone.


```
In file included from /usr/ports/x11/kde4-baseapps/work/kde-baseapps-4.7.4/build/lib/konq/konq_sound_automoc.cpp:4:
/usr/ports/x11/kde4-baseapps/work/kde-baseapps-4.7.4/build/lib/konq/moc_konq_sound.cpp:12:2: error: #error "The header file 'konq_sound.h'
 doesn't include <QObject>."
Scanning dependencies of target kbookmarkmodel_private
[  6%] Building CXX object keditbookmarks/kbookmarkmodel/CMakeFiles/kbookmarkmodel_private.dir/kbookmarkmodel_private_automoc.o
[  6%] Building CXX object keditbookmarks/kbookmarkmodel/CMakeFiles/kbookmarkmodel_private.dir/commandhistory.o
[  6%] Generating konq_mainwindow_interface.moc
In file included from /usr/ports/x11/kde4-baseapps/work/kde-baseapps-4.7.4/build/lib/konq/konq_sound_automoc.cpp:4:
/usr/ports/x11/kde4-baseapps/work/kde-baseapps-4.7.4/build/lib/konq/moc_konq_sound.cpp:20: error: expected constructor, destructor, or type
 conversion before 'static'
/usr/ports/x11/kde4-baseapps/work/kde-baseapps-4.7.4/build/lib/konq/moc_konq_sound.cpp:40: error: 'const QMetaObject
 KonqSoundPlayer::staticMetaObject' is not a static member of 'class KonqSoundPlayer'
/usr/ports/x11/kde4-baseapps/work/kde-baseapps-4.7.4/build/lib/konq/moc_konq_sound.cpp:40: error: variable 'const QMetaObject
 KonqSoundPlayer::staticMetaObject' has initializer but incomplete type
/usr/ports/x11/kde4-baseapps/work/kde-baseapps-4.7.4/build/lib/konq/moc_konq_sound.cpp:42: error: 'qt_meta_data_KonqSoundPlayer' was not
 declared in this scope
/usr/ports/x11/kde4-baseapps/work/kde-baseapps-4.7.4/build/lib/konq/moc_konq_sound.cpp:49: error: prototype for 'const QMetaObject*
 KonqSoundPlayer::metaObject() const' does not match any in class 'KonqSoundPlayer'
/usr/ports/x11/kde4-baseapps/work/kde-baseapps-4.7.4/build/lib/konq/../../../lib/konq/konq_sound.h:28: error: candidate is: virtual
 QMetaObject* KonqSoundPlayer::metaObject() const
/usr/ports/x11/kde4-baseapps/work/kde-baseapps-4.7.4/build/lib/konq/moc_konq_sound.cpp:49: error: 'const QMetaObject*
 KonqSoundPlayer::metaObject() const' cannot be overloaded
/usr/ports/x11/kde4-baseapps/work/kde-baseapps-4.7.4/build/lib/konq/../../../lib/konq/konq_sound.h:28: error: with 'virtual QMetaObject*
 KonqSoundPlayer::metaObject() const'
/usr/ports/x11/kde4-baseapps/work/kde-baseapps-4.7.4/build/lib/konq/moc_konq_sound.cpp: In member function 'const QMetaObject*
 KonqSoundPlayer::metaObject() const':
/usr/ports/x11/kde4-baseapps/work/kde-baseapps-4.7.4/build/lib/konq/moc_konq_sound.cpp:51: error: 'd_ptr' is not a member of 'QObject'
/usr/ports/x11/kde4-baseapps/work/kde-baseapps-4.7.4/build/lib/konq/moc_konq_sound.cpp:51: error: 'd_ptr' is not a member of 'QObject'
/usr/ports/x11/kde4-baseapps/work/kde-baseapps-4.7.4/build/lib/konq/moc_konq_sound.cpp: At global scope:
/usr/ports/x11/kde4-baseapps/work/kde-baseapps-4.7.4/build/lib/konq/moc_konq_sound.cpp:54: error: no 'void* KonqSoundPlayer::qt_metacast(const
 char*)' member function declared in class 'KonqSoundPlayer'
/usr/ports/x11/kde4-baseapps/work/kde-baseapps-4.7.4/build/lib/konq/moc_konq_sound.cpp: In member function 'void*
 KonqSoundPlayer::qt_metacast(const char*)':
/usr/ports/x11/kde4-baseapps/work/kde-baseapps-4.7.4/build/lib/konq/moc_konq_sound.cpp:59: error: 'qt_metacast' is not a member of 'QObject'
/usr/ports/x11/kde4-baseapps/work/kde-baseapps-4.7.4/build/lib/konq/moc_konq_sound.cpp: At global scope:
/usr/ports/x11/kde4-baseapps/work/kde-baseapps-4.7.4/build/lib/konq/moc_konq_sound.cpp:62: error: 'int KonqSoundPlayer::qt_metacall' is not a
 static member of 'class KonqSoundPlayer'
/usr/ports/x11/kde4-baseapps/work/kde-baseapps-4.7.4/build/lib/konq/moc_konq_sound.cpp:62: error: incomplete type 'QMetaObject' used in nested
 name specifier
/usr/ports/x11/kde4-baseapps/work/kde-baseapps-4.7.4/build/lib/konq/moc_konq_sound.cpp:62: error: expected primary-expression before 'int'
/usr/ports/x11/kde4-baseapps/work/kde-baseapps-4.7.4/build/lib/konq/moc_konq_sound.cpp:62: error: expected primary-expression before 'void'
/usr/ports/x11/kde4-baseapps/work/kde-baseapps-4.7.4/build/lib/konq/moc_konq_sound.cpp:62: error: initializer expression list treated as
 compound expression
/usr/ports/x11/kde4-baseapps/work/kde-baseapps-4.7.4/build/lib/konq/moc_konq_sound.cpp:63: error: expected ',' or ';' before '{' token
/usr/ports/x11/kde4-baseapps/work/kde-baseapps-4.7.4/build/lib/konq/moc_konq_sound.cpp:69: error: expected constructor, destructor, or type
 conversion at end of input
*** Error code 1
1 error
*** Error code 2
[  6%] Building CXX object lib/konq/favicons/CMakeFiles/kded_favicons.dir/favicons_adaptor.o
Scanning dependencies of target kdialog
[  6%] Building CXX object kdialog/CMakeFiles/kdialog.dir/kdialog_automoc.o
[  6%] Building CXX object kdialog/CMakeFiles/kdialog.dir/kdialog.o
Scanning dependencies of target kdeinit_kfmclient
[  6%] Building CXX object konqueror/client/CMakeFiles/kdeinit_kfmclient.dir/kdeinit_kfmclient_automoc.o
[  6%] Building CXX object konqueror/client/CMakeFiles/kdeinit_kfmclient.dir/kfmclient.o
Scanning dependencies of target konq
[  6%] Building CXX object keditbookmarks/kbookmarkmodel/CMakeFiles/kbookmarkmodel_private.dir/commands.o
[  6%] Building CXX object lib/konq/CMakeFiles/konq.dir/konq_automoc.o
[  6%] Building CXX object kdialog/CMakeFiles/kdialog.dir/widgets.o
Linking CXX executable kbookmarkmerger
In file included from /usr/ports/x11/kde4-baseapps/work/kde-baseapps-4.7.4/konqueror/client/kfmclient.cpp:37:
/usr/local/include/kurifilter.h:732: warning: 'ProviderInfoList' is deprecated (declared at /usr/local/include/kurifilter.h:658)
[  6%] Built target kbookmarkmerger
[  6%] Building CXX object lib/konq/CMakeFiles/konq.dir/konq_popupmenu.o
[  6%] Building CXX object kdialog/CMakeFiles/kdialog.dir/klistboxdialog.o
Linking CXX shared module ../../lib/kio_filenamesearch.so
[  6%] Built target kio_filenamesearch
[  6%] Building CXX object keditbookmarks/kbookmarkmodel/CMakeFiles/kbookmarkmodel_private.dir/model.o
[  7%] Building CXX object lib/konq/CMakeFiles/konq.dir/konq_popupmenuplugin.o
[  7%] Building CXX object keditbookmarks/kbookmarkmodel/CMakeFiles/kbookmarkmodel_private.dir/treeitem.o
[  7%] Building CXX object konqueror/client/CMakeFiles/kdeinit_kfmclient.dir/konq_main_interface.o
[  7%] Building CXX object konqueror/client/CMakeFiles/kdeinit_kfmclient.dir/konq_mainwindow_interface.o
[  7%] Building CXX object lib/konq/CMakeFiles/konq.dir/konq_dndpopupmenuplugin.o
Linking CXX shared module ../../kded_favicons.so
[  7%] Building CXX object keditbookmarks/kbookmarkmodel/CMakeFiles/kbookmarkmodel_private.dir/view.o
[  7%] Built target kded_favicons
[  7%] Building CXX object lib/konq/CMakeFiles/konq.dir/konq_copytomenu.o
[  7%] Building CXX object kdialog/CMakeFiles/kdialog.dir/progressdialog.o
Linking CXX shared library ../../lib/libkbookmarkmodel_private.so
[  7%] Building CXX object lib/konq/CMakeFiles/konq.dir/konq_operations.o
[  7%] Built target kbookmarkmodel_private
[  7%] Building CXX object lib/konq/CMakeFiles/konq.dir/konq_statusbarmessagelabel.o
[  7%] Building CXX object lib/konq/CMakeFiles/konq.dir/konq_events.o
[  9%] Building CXX object lib/konq/CMakeFiles/konq.dir/konqmimedata.o
[  9%] Building CXX object kdialog/CMakeFiles/kdialog.dir/progressdialogadaptor.o
[  9%] Building CXX object lib/konq/CMakeFiles/konq.dir/konq_historyentry.o
[  9%] Building CXX object lib/konq/CMakeFiles/konq.dir/konq_historyloader.o
[  9%] Building CXX object lib/konq/CMakeFiles/konq.dir/konq_historyprovider.o
[  9%] Building CXX object lib/konq/CMakeFiles/konq.dir/kversioncontrolplugin.o
Linking CXX shared library ../../lib/libkdeinit4_kfmclient.so
[  9%] Building CXX object lib/konq/CMakeFiles/konq.dir/konq_nameandurlinputdialog.o
[  9%] Built target kdeinit_kfmclient
[  9%] Building CXX object lib/konq/CMakeFiles/konq.dir/knewmenu.o
[ 10%] Building CXX object lib/konq/CMakeFiles/konq.dir/konq_popupmenuinformation.o
[ 10%] Building CXX object lib/konq/CMakeFiles/konq.dir/konq_menuactions.o
[ 10%] Building CXX object lib/konq/CMakeFiles/konq.dir/konq_fileitemcapabilities.o
Linking CXX executable kdialog
[ 10%] Built target kdialog
Linking CXX shared library ../libkonq.so
[ 10%] Built target konq
1 error
*** Error code 2
1 error
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kde4-baseapps.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kde4-baseapps.

===>>> make failed for x11/kde4-baseapps
===>>> Aborting update

Terminated

===>>> You can restart from the point of failure with this command line:
       portmaster <flags> x11/kde4-baseapps editors/kate 

[anobody@pcbsd-786] /usr/ports/x11/kde4-baseapps#
```


----------



## rossiya (Feb 11, 2012)

Are you using some forbidden gcc flag like -fast-math?  Forbidden to that port, I mean.  Go to that directory and type *gmake*.  You may see the error that portupgrade is prone to hiding.  If you upgraded to FreeBSD 9 did you delete the old libs?


----------



## OH (Feb 11, 2012)

> "The header file 'konq_sound.h'
> doesn't include <QObject>."



I've gotten reports with this error before when qt3 is installed alongside qt4. Of course they should be able to co-exist, but something in your environment or the ports setup is probably causing the wrong files to be included at the wrong place or time.

So if you indeed have x11-toolkits/qt3 installed, deinstalling it for the duration of the KDE 4.7.4 build is probably the easiest fix.


----------

